

They are Opening that 100 year old package right now - watch live video - Grovara123
http://www.vgtv.no/#!id=55544

======
blaze33
16:45 GMT update, the package was opened. It did contain a second package but
as it did not said to open it in 2112 they proceeded to open it.

It's essentially a lot of written documents: notebooks, letters, telegrams,
some newspapers. There are also some small colored banners (a white one which
says "from the king", blue and red ones). Can't transcript what was said in
Norwegian but it seems like the museum will be in charge to make a summary of
the included items.

Sorry, no alien artifacts, no time machine, no explosion, no prank of the
year.

------
xntrk
I can't watch either. I hope it's the iPhone 5.

~~~
debacle
A thin, sleek, black tablet with the ability to travel back in time? Does it
say 'Panic' on the back?

------
christiangenco
I predict another Al Capone vault [1].

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mystery_of_Al_Capone%27s_Va...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mystery_of_Al_Capone%27s_Vaults)

~~~
JonnieCache
Your url is broken. The HN parser eats quotes from URLs, which wikipedia uses
a lot. You need to urlencode it:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mystery_of_Al_Capone%27s_Va...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mystery_of_Al_Capone%27s_Vaults)

~~~
christiangenco
Ahh, thank you; TIL. Fixed in my post.

------
fmystic
I hope they open it and it's a secret decoder ring with a secret encoded
message.

"Be... sure... to... drink... your... Ovaltine?"

------
andr
With all the buzz, military honor guard, etc., this has the potential to be
the best prank for years.

~~~
mansr
They are celebrating the 400-year anniversary of a historic battle. The
opening of this package is but a small part of it.

------
sidcool
Ok, I am at work and can't watch it. Can someone post updates here? Thanks.

~~~
buro9
It's not due to be open until 4:30pm GMT (5:30pm BST)... another 50 minutes.

At the moment they're interviewing some spectators asking what they think is
in the package... and the package itself is in a plastic clear crate on the
floor in the middle of a room of people.

Unfortunately I have to jump on a train before it's opened, so I can't tell
you what is in it. There's probably another Norwegian or Swedish speaker on
here that is also watching and who will be able to explain it all.

~~~
sidcool
Thanks!

~~~
buro9
The town band just arrived and we have a stage washed in purple and red.

Lots of people in traditional wear. Very little happening.

Right... a train beckons.

~~~
sidcool
Have they opened it yet?

~~~
dermatthias
Many documents and a scarf from the king.

~~~
sidcool
Thanks!

------
kamau
It's probably a video from Hari Seldon.

------
andv
I understood this was a 100year old package, but inside there were some
newspapers from 1914 and from 1919... just marketing and nothing else until
now...

------
johrn
Whoops, sorry guys engaged in the main attraction, opening up a 98 year old
time capsule is too boring for this audience. Go backstage and come back later
to tell us what the interesting stuff was.

I feel like this could have been organized better, maybe someone MCing the
opening could have been getting people excited about each new item.

------
xk_id
What was the name of the dance performer, in the black dress? It was
beautiful.

------
electic
It's an instruction manual.

~~~
dsirijus
Instruction manual with no charts? Pffft.

------
jfb
YOU FOOLS!

